# Transporting bred cow/cow calf



## Jonaps30

Hello, we're selling our angus cow that is due to calf May 18. Is better to transport her now or wait till after she calves? She'll have a 3 hour journey to her new home 
Also, she'll be traveling with two Bulls and another bred cow and maybe that's not a good idea? We don't wan to risk the pregnancy so any help is much appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## cotopaxi14

Definitely wait until she calves. I don't know specifically what could happen but it doesn't sound like a good idea.


----------



## cattlebaron

One never wants to transport a pregnant cow as it may cause birthing issues, or hurt the cow if she should fall while in transport. Always wait until after birth, and the calf is strong enough to be transported safely.


----------

